
Attach a volume to a container while it is running - haridsv
https://jpetazzo.github.io/2015/01/13/docker-mount-dynamic-volumes/
======
haridsv
Has anyone gotten this script to work? In my case, the device name happened to
be /dev/mapper/vg-home, so I had to manually create /dev/mapper for the mknod
to work. I also had to specify the fstype, but now I am seeing the below
error:

mount: /dev/mapper/vg-home is not a valid block device

~~~
haridsv
Got it working. The problem was that /dev/mapper/vg-home was a symbolic link
so stat wasn't giving the right major and minor numbers, so once I fixed that
it worked well.

